# Thoughts on "The Fandom" documentary?



## Bink (Jul 1, 2020)

I won't lie I'm pretty hyped about the premier on the 3rd of July. I've seen a lot of media furry coverage and a few documentaries but this one just seems so much more promising and in depth at first glance, compared to the other ones I've viewed. This isn't too surprising though as it's directed by none other than Ash Coyote, a relatively small, trans furry youtuber (I love her content for some reason, she has such a fun personality).

It's releasing during a bad time IMO to gather the attention I had originally hoped, but I think it's a huge step in the right direction towards trying to educate the general public on WHAT EXACTLY we, as furries, are as a whole... which is to say we are not a collective mass so to speak but a PLETHORA of different types of people from all walks of life sharing a common interest in anthros...

but I digress, what are your thoughts on this? I plan on watching the premier and if I like it, I will be buying a digital copy to support the director and team who made it, and I suggest the same for all of you!

TRAILER:





LINK FOR PREMIER:


----------



## Bink (Jul 3, 2020)

PREMIER IN 8HRS!

Really? No one has any thoughts on this, I figured there would be more a buzz about it.. if its got so little attention in the fandom itself then I suppose it'll be DOA pretty much.. I still think I'll enjoy it either way.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 3, 2020)

I'll probably watch it whenI get time. Think I donated $5 to their kickstarter last year.


----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2020)

I gotta admit, I'm very impressed with it! It was interesting and informative, and I feel like they handled things very appropriately. A fair and honest representation.

Thanks for bringing it to attention!


----------



## Bink (Jul 3, 2020)

All I can say is WOW. It wasn't what I was expecting. But it was moving and emotional for sure (and definitely educational, especially the history the fandoms roots).

I even donated during the premier, which is something I RARELY do... actually I've never done it before. Thats how moved I was. I was really emotional after watching it.

Reminded me of my first con... that feeling of being surrounded by individuals and knowing you weren't alone.. but more than that too, feeling _At home _In a sense.. too many feels. I love the fandom!


----------



## Troj (Jul 3, 2020)

Watching it now! Enjoying it so far, and getting a kick out of seeing people and cons I recognize!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bink said:


> All I can say is WOW. It wasn't what I was expecting.


You were expecting it to be socially awkward, autistic and overly sexual too? Thought that was just me.

Yeah it was good. Seemed very professional and straight to the point.


----------



## Root~ (Jul 4, 2020)

I really want to see it, but it's not in spanish and my english sucks, I'll wait for it to be translated


----------



## Skittles (Jul 4, 2020)

I'll write something when I have watched it~ Looks very interesting!


----------



## Reckie (Jul 4, 2020)

I LOVED!
I mean, there's a lot of informations on history I'd never imagine. I don't know if it's right, I didn't know anyone on picture before watching. I tought it's great, and very useful for some discussions we've had those days about NSFW art and what type of problems the moralist speech could cause. Focus on the diversity and the freedom the Fandom is responsible for.
Everyone should watch.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2020)

I tried watching it - it's not my thing. A lot of what I saw focuses on the origins and early days of the fandom in the USA. Which, is fine if one would like to learn a bit of history on how things were back in the day, but I was hoping that it would cover more about the present times.

I also don't like how in every furry fandom "documentary" I've seen, they only focus on people with fursuits, who - from my understanding, are a minority in the fandom. In the parts that I watched from this documentary though, the people interviewed were without their fursuits on, which I liked.

All in all... eh, it's not what I'm looking for in a more serious video about the fandom.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 4, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I tried watching it - it's not my thing. A lot of what I seen focuses on the origins and early days of the fandom in the USA. Which, is fine if one would like to learn a bit of history on how things were back in the day, but I was hoping that it would cover more about the present times.
> 
> I also don't like how in every furry fandom "documentary" I've seen, they only focus on people with fursuits, who - from my understanding, are a minority in the fandom. In the parts that I watched from this documentary though, the people interviewed were without their fursuits on, which I liked.
> 
> All in all... eh, it's not what I'm looking for in a more serious video about the fandom.



The numbers of people like me - who identify as human and simply like the characters - vastly outnumber the people who dress in fursuits by orders of magnitude.


----------



## smolmuffin (Jul 4, 2020)

Loved it. It was very interesting to learn about the history and origins of the community. Really appreciated it bringing up the fact that there is such a vast majority of queer people within the fandom. Some more serious topics were brought up, not a complete expert but they were mentioned and discussed in a fair and proper manner. 

I do agree it would have been nice to cover more of the fandom's current state, perhaps a shorter sequel to this will be made discussing those things?


----------



## Raever (Jul 4, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I tried watching it - it's not my thing. A lot of what I saw focuses on the origins and early days of the fandom in the USA. Which, is fine if one would like to learn a bit of history on how things were back in the day, but I was hoping that it would cover more about the present times.
> 
> I also don't like how in every furry fandom "documentary" I've seen, they only focus on people with fursuits, who - from my understanding, are a minority in the fandom. In the parts that I watched from this documentary though, the people interviewed were without their fursuits on, which I liked.
> 
> All in all... eh, it's not what I'm looking for in a more serious video about the fandom.



Rimna said it best, in my opinion, but to add on my own two cents...


While it was a nice history lesson, it wasn't something I was necessarily eating up during the viewing.

I'm not sure if they went in advertising it as a look at the history of the community, but they definitely lacked some present day stuff and that made me feel a bit disconnected from the overall piece.

Still well done for what it is, but I guess I might have just had my hopes up for something different. Which might be my own fault, really.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 4, 2020)

Frankly, I'm more interested in the World of Darkness (tabletop RPG setting I like) documentary I've not watched compared to this one. Look at the picture to the left. I consider myself Human. Liking Furry characters is a minor part of my identity. Having said that, I'll probably break down and watch both at some point. I've met some of the "Gray Fur" personalities and had a ball with them. Now, I'm realizing, I'm becoming one myself (I have lots of gray hair these days) and I'd love to become one of those personalities.

I suppose I'd have to put the work in to be known that well. For what it's worth "back in the day" I was known as Ciaran Skye. I was friendly with Ch'marr on the VCL. Last time I saw him was an explorer credit in Elite Dangerous. (Which I have zero doubt was the same man.)

'member the VCL? 'member Yerf? I 'member...


----------



## Bink (Jul 4, 2020)

Raever said:


> Rimna said it best, in my opinion, but to add on my own two cents...
> 
> 
> While it was a nice history lesson, it wasn't something I was necessarily eating up during the viewing.
> ...





Rimna said:


> I tried watching it - it's not my thing. A lot of what I saw focuses on the origins and early days of the fandom in the USA. Which, is fine if one would like to learn a bit of history on how things were back in the day, but I was hoping that it would cover more about the present times.
> 
> I also don't like how in every furry fandom "documentary" I've seen, they only focus on people with fursuits, who - from my understanding, are a minority in the fandom. In the parts that I watched from this documentary though, the people interviewed were without their fursuits on, which I liked.
> 
> All in all... eh, it's not what I'm looking for in a more serious video about the fandom.


I definitely get what you mean by this, but I cant say I agree 100%. I think that starting from the roots of the fandom was the best way to explain _How and why _The fandom came to be the way it is today. It explains the kind of people who make up the fandom much better than most media i have seen that tries to explain what furries are. They did tend to focus on suiters a bit more, I suspect for the same reason most people who cover furries do, its flashy and it gets peoples attention! 

Ash Coyote is going to follow up this documentary with a season 2 to "The Fandom" series, and is asking for feedback on twitter for things that should be covered more in depth that the documentary missed.. Ive noticed people of color and trans seem to come up a lot! Anyway, I highly suggest those who genuinely wanna see more coverage of things that they think were missed to tweet her a reply so she can work on making the next one satisfy the community in a broader sense!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2020)

Bink said:


> Anyway, I highly suggest those who genuinely wanna see more coverage of things that they think were missed to tweet her a reply so she can work on making the next one satisfy the community in a broader sense!



Is there any other way to reach her? I don't have a Twitter account.


----------



## Bink (Jul 5, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Is there any other way to reach her? I don't have a Twitter account.


I just checked and she also has a Facebook that looks active!


----------



## Bink (Jul 6, 2020)

Kinda sad, seems she is under attack now for not "properly representing" the fandom. I guess people of color and trans individuals are a bit miffed they weren't included, or that a diversity section wasn't included.

I get this, but at the same time attacking someone verbally (not just criticism  mind you) is not OK! I think people were expecting too much from a 1.5hr documentary done in A YEAR AND A HALF, which is INSANE time for a full length documentary. They aren't wrong though and she has promised to include coverage of diversity in the fandom in the next series! 
I don't get why people would think this was an intentional thing... especially considering her trans roots..

Furries are awesome, but they all be loving some drama WAAAAAAAAY too much sometimes


----------



## PercyD (Jul 7, 2020)

I know this is about this documentary, but I think the best and most comprehensive documentary I've seen to date is the one from the "Down the Rabbit Hole" series.

How it got started, some history, and the same old beats we've been arguing about for decades. I'll have to see this documentary if it does the same.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 29, 2020)

I just finished watching it, and really got a lot from it. It seems like it wouldn't appeal that much to long-time furries, though, or to an outsider who has zero interest. I might show it to someone who found out their friend or family member is a furry, and wants to be supportive despite maybe having some misconceptions.

But for someone who is just getting into the fandom, or is unsure about it but has some curiosity... I think that's who the real target audience is. I never even knew about Rod and Mark or their monthly party, which is close enough to me that I really want to check it out once COVID dies down.


----------

